# Laws about shooting pistol



## sharpfire (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello I have a question about the laws about target shooting. I have a large back yard and was wondering if it is legal for me to shoot my new hand gun at targets. I live in Montgomery county Pennsylvania in Marlbrough township. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You would have to check the state laws and if you are zoned for familys I would doubt it. Out in the country you would be OK. Good luck.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Baldy said:


> You would have to check the state laws and if you are zoned for familys I would doubt it. Out in the country you would be OK. Good luck.


More information needed. What state do you live in? What city, if any? Most major cities have ordinances making it unlawful to discharge a firearm outside a licensed gun range except in defense situations. Outside city limits, state law generally applies, and few if any states have provisos specifically forbidding outdoor recreational shooting, especially if the bullet never leaves your property.

In short, if you live out in the country on your own land where there's no one for miles along your intended cone of fire, you're good. If you live in a city, regardless of how good a backstop or how much runoff land you have, you probably cannot set up a range in your backyard without a few police cruisers showing up at your front door.


----------

